

MakeGamesWithUs Summer Academy Deadline Today - sama
http://mgw.us/academy

======
thesimpsons1022
this seems like such a good opportunity for many cs students. the problem,
atleast for my friends and me is the cost. I can't afford to buy a Mac and pay
5000 dollars for the program and pay to live in sf just for the program. it's
a shame they didn't keep their original payment plan. I am extremely
interested in doing their program but there are too many barriers for me.

